

Birth of A Botfly Maggot: A Curious Adventure with "Doctor Bugs" - rmah
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_JarbNaQ10

======
rmah
Also a botfly in a woman's head: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNDG7WPtVO4>

~~~
aristidb
This comment from Youtube is spot on... "WHY CAN'T I STOP WATCHING BOT FLY
VIDEOS!?!?!"

